# Post your nerdy girls here.



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My kind of thread. :yay

Glasses make almost any woman instantly attractive. :mushy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yulia Volodymyrivna Tymoshenko of the Ukraine.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

A young Sonia Gandhi of India.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> A young Sonia Gandhi of India.


Looks like Reese Witherspoon to me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Looks like Reese Witherspoon to me.
> http://www.eforu.com/cards/pictures/reesewitherspoon/rw14.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> I've been deceived! And by Google...I think the chin is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This "nerd girl" thing is really becoming a epidemic.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

do girls with with glasses a nerd make? that one up there looks like a Suicide Girl with glasses slapped onto her.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

tannasg said:


>


Looks more like the ditsy cheerleader archetype...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

berlingot said:


> do girls with with glasses a nerd make? that one up there looks like a Suicide Girl with glasses slapped onto her.


Yeah, these pics are just crap. Put some glasses with no prescription or some bull**** weak prescription on a hot chick, and now she's a nerd?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

tannasg said:


>


In what world is she considered a nerd? I'm confused. Looks like a sexy cheerleader type to me.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> This "nerd girl" thing is really becoming a epidemic.


Another epidemic: Seriously attractive girls who make weird "faces" trying to look ugly but just end up looking like hot girls who know they're hot and shoving their hotness and what it gets them in life in your face.

Or am I just projecting?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

So these days having big boobs, a ****ty outfit and glasses makes one a nerd? Interesting.

Here you have yours truly playing WoW last December:










Notice how I even wasn't wearing my glasses, oh the horror. But hey, at least there's actually a computer in this pic.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> In what world is she considered a nerd? I'm confused. Looks like a sexy cheerleader type to me.


She was on the same page as all the others on the google search. :b
Just a bit of fun, relax don't take it too serious.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Does Zoey count? :b










I know she's fictional but still..


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Nerd girls, pasty skin, glasses, untamed hair, be still my beating heart :love2


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Does Zoey count? :b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me run that by The nerdy girl committee ! :boogie


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If you go looking for pics of nerdy females, most of the pics you'll see are going to be women trying their best to be nerdy. And it really shows. It only really works when they really are nerds and aren't trying to be something they're not.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> If you go looking for pics of nerdy females, most of the pics you'll see are going to be women trying their best to be nerdy. And it really shows. It only really works when they really are nerds and aren't trying to be something they're not.


Is that so Einstein! :clap


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

tannasg said:


> Is that so Einstein! :clap


 I suck at math. :boogie


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> If you go looking for pics of nerdy females, most of the pics you'll see are going to be women trying their best to be nerdy. And it really shows. It only really works when they really are nerds and aren't trying to be something they're not.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay you want a nerd, but can you handle a nerd ?


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


>


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

graymatter said:


>


 ^Is that AceEmoKid!? :lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Dem chips ! :yes


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

arnie said:


>


10/10 would RAM lol


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

How about Reddit's Imaginary Dream Girl that's really just a bunch of misogynistic memes.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> 10/10 would RAM lol


:clap:clap:clap

This thread is great.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> So these days having big boobs, a ****ty outfit and glasses makes one a nerd? Interesting.
> 
> Here you have yours truly playing WoW last December:
> 
> ...


Good one just need to get that pic of me playing runescape!!1


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> Yulia Volodymyrivna Tymoshenko of the Ukraine.


Ah, a political nerd.










I shall enter the fray, engarde! :duel


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Does Zoey count? :b
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Only if Elizabeth does, spends most of her life locked up reading and painting, and I have a crush on her :um.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

This is insulting to actual nerds. I'll see if I can find a picture of me with thick glasses, ****ed up teeth, and badly permed hair.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Double Indemnity said:


> This is insulting to actual nerds. I'll see if I can find a picture of me with thick glasses, ****ed up teeth, and badly permed hair.


LMFAO define nerds the word nerds is mean anyway can a nerd be dumb? what if they still like to play video games 24/7 hmm


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> :clap:clap:clap
> 
> This thread is great.


Why thank you. :lol


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

Double Indemnity said:


> This is insulting to actual nerds. I'll see if I can find a picture of me with thick glasses, ****ed up teeth, and badly permed hair.


and what is an actual nerd? how can someone judge from a picture whether or not someone is a nerd? my best friend is the biggest nerd i know but you wouldn't know by just looking at her. not trying to be mean  i don't really like this thread either.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Ah, a political nerd
> http://www.durhamtimes.co.uk/resources/images/2401643.jpg?type=articlePortrait[IMG]
> I shall enter the fray, engarde! :duel[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> So these days having big boobs, a ****ty outfit and glasses makes one a nerd? Interesting.
> 
> Here you have yours truly playing WoW last December:
> 
> ...


Playing WoW destroyed my eyesight. I'm so glad I quit video games. I'd never go back to gaming. Although, I did find comfort in it.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Noooo still velma JINKIES


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

srs -










and before


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

wait do nerds have to be clever? or just geeky


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> srs -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why haven't you posted pics of Hillary yet?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> http://www.dosomething.org/files/styles/blog_landscape/public/pictures/actionguide/hillary_clinton_young.jpg?itok=_PGetbis[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ^ ahahahaa neeerrrddd!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Uh...am I allowed to post myself? Too late.









Also, albinwonderland. Love her. <3









Hawt Fran cosplayer:











tannasg said:


>


 I see nips...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

We would actually never get anything done cos we'd just spend so much time just talking about crazy sh*t.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> We would actually never get anything done cos we'd just spend so much time just talking about crazy sh*t.


WTF ?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

tannasg said:


> WTF ?


:sus


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> :duel












My final assault.. :dead may my ancestors continue this battle.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

jJoe said:


> My final assault.. :dead may my ancestors continue this battle.


Oh you DID NOT just post a picture of my arch-nemesis and contaminate the good name of nerdy girls everywhere. :wife


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


>


Nice jugs Funky.:boogie


----------

